# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.35.01 released. 2 years of non-stop updates!

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.35.01 released. 2 years of non-stop updates!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.35.01 is out!*  Right now we're standing on the edge of the 2nd anniversary of Sigma.
As you may remember it was first introduced on the February 1st, 2012.
Since then it was destined to become one of the best servicing tools
for Alcatel, ZTE, Motorola, Huawei and others with unique features,
constant updates and fixes. And today we give you another outstanding
solution from Sigma, so join the party, everyone's invited! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *MTK Platform Update:*  1. Added calculation via IMEI+PID / sec file for NEW *Alcatel smartphones*: *♦ ♦ OT-4015 / OT-4015D / OT-4015N
♦ OT-4033 / OT-4033D / OT-4033E
♦ OT-5020N / OT-5020T
♦ OT-5036
♦ OT-5037 / OT-5037E
♦ OT-6012 / OT-6012D / OT-6012E
♦ OT-6032
♦ OT-6040E
♦ OT-7024 / OT-7024N / OT-7024W
♦ OT-7040 / OT-7040D / OT-7040E
♦ OT-8008W
♦ OT-8020D
♦ OT-890G / OT-891G
♦ OT-970H
♦ OT-975Y
♦ OT-A890G
♦ OT-P310
♦ MegaFon Optima
♦ OT-J330 / TCLJ330
♦ OT-J720 TCL J720
♦ OT-J920 / TCL J920*
More than 1900 PIDs added.  2. Following models added to the list of supported: ♦ *Blu Dash D130a* (MT6573) ♦ *PCD A1034* (MT625A)   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* database updated with
the following firmware version: ♦ *ZTE Z433 Altair:* ZIG_AM_P671A92V1.0.0B08-S  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

